# Rear sway bar upgrade for 2000 A6 4.2, 70K miles



## Masonk (Jul 18, 2010)

Greetings from a new poster,

I occasionally do HPDE track days and would like less understeer. I'm not interested in a new suspension ($) or harder ride as the car is a daily driver. The car has the OEM sport suspension and I suspect more rear bar would have little negative impact on "normal" driving. Any recommendations on bar sources and consequences of this mod?

Masonk


----------

